# Black squirrel help?



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

Anybody able to help me locate a good population of black squirrel around northeast Ohio. Preferably in a location to hunt them. I have tried west branch and only saw one. Except someone tire beat me to him. I know the season ain't for a bit but I like to get my maps and stuff together early.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ggcanteri (May 17, 2012)

there are black squirrels in the mantua area


----------



## FishandHunt59 (May 16, 2009)

Their in Richland and Ashland Co. in good numbers!

Steve


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

FishandHunt59 said:


> Their in Richland and Ashland Co. in good numbers!
> 
> Steve


Thanks for help guys. I knew that one my wife went to Ashland university. they where everywhere. Small problem I was looking for a hunting area. Tried their public land and nothing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

You can hunt for them around Berlin Reservoir in the allowed areas.


----------

